# Kubota RTV 1100 w/ Boss V-Plow



## NitroX5

Prayin' for snow now! I am going to use the 1100 to plow my c-store lot and do some residential accounts. Being that Boss doesn't make a mount for the 1100 as of yet, some modifications had to be made to the 900 mount. Basically the only thing is that the 900 mount is to short and an extension had to be welded to the back of it to reach the holes for the skid plate. I can hardly wait for it to snow. Pray for snow everybody. Any questions or comments are welcome.


----------



## AC650V2

That thing looks really heavy duty and well engineered, not like most of the current ATV/UTV plows that are currently on the market.

I'll pray for snow up there only if you pray for snow down here, agreed? Just don't let my wife know.


----------



## tavisj

Thats exactly what I want for my sidewalks, what was the final price? I was quoted 33 with a straight blade from my Kubota dealer.


----------



## icudoucme

Nice setup!

Are you throwing any working tools in the back(salt, spreader or blower).. Do you have a 3pt hitch and PTO on the back of that?


----------



## snocrete

Very cool!!! How wide is the plow? And curious of "about" how much that setup costs? I'm sure with some decent weight in the bed it will do really well...congrats!


----------



## NitroX5

Blade is 6'6". Nothing planned for the back as of yet. Going to try pushing without any weight in the back to see what it does but I do have some sand log bags ready if I need it. The RTV doesn't have a 3 point or PTO option for it. If your looking for a setup like this, I would comfortably say your looking at about 24k. 

tavisj-don't know what kind of plow your dealer is trying to sell you, just an FYI is Boss has the highest lift available for an UTV. The other plow on the market have at least half the lift height.


----------



## [email protected]

Now that is a great looking set up. We recently had to modify a mount for a customer with the exact same 1100 as that. Very nice unit for sure. We sell the V plow for 2695.00


----------



## alwayz-plowin

THOSE PLOWS LOOK BA! (bad @$$)

I would have to be doin a lot of sidewalks and stuff for that to be worthwhile....
 well i could prob. use one on a condo complex we do!

Where does the Down pressure go on those small plows?
looks kinda iffy lol 
Looks like if you pushed the blade down it would break something
Be careful on those sidewalks with it! 
lol i bet every time you change positions the UTV is about ready to flip over!


----------



## mercer_me

That is an awsome set up. I would love to get a Polaris Ranger 800 with a Boss UTV V plow.


----------



## flatlander42

Make sure you post an update after you get some white gold to push around! Make a Video of that little beast!


----------



## 6090

Very nice looking setup. We appreciate your business. You are going to love that lift height!


----------



## NitroX5

Got to use the RTV for about 12 hours today pushing heavy snow, and I mean so heavy you could see the blue hue in the snow. The Kubota performed flawlessly. More than enough power and traction was never an issue.
Boss plow-another story. All in all, did a good job. I know there is some Boss reps. on here so I'll give you some feedback. First--get rid of those ridculous bolts with the hairpin pins. Lost three of them just today. You need to give us bolts with lock nuts for every connection point. Also, reduce the length of the hydraulic hose. They can (do) get caught in the spring if it is in the trip position and may (did) blow. Plow did a good job and the lift height is really great.
Any questions or comments are welcome


----------



## Triple L

It looks awsome except its too big for all the sidewalks here... There all 60"


----------



## 6090

NitroX5;1114599 said:


> Got to use the RTV for about 12 hours today pushing heavy snow, and I mean so heavy you could see the blue hue in the snow. The Kubota performed flawlessly. More than enough power and traction was never an issue.
> Boss plow-another story. All in all, did a good job. I know there is some Boss reps. on here so I'll give you some feedback. First--get rid of those ridculous bolts with the hairpin pins. Lost three of them just today. You need to give us bolts with lock nuts for every connection point. Also, reduce the length of the hydraulic hose. They can (do) get caught in the spring if it is in the trip position and may (did) blow. Plow did a good job and the lift height is really great.
> Any questions or comments are welcome


Nitro, Thanks for the input. I will pass it along to our engineering department.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

nice kub too bad your a guinea pig hahaha just paint it black and no one will know what plow it is


----------



## Dave T

NitroX5;1114599 said:


> Got to use the RTV for about 12 hours today pushing heavy snow, and I mean so heavy you could see the blue hue in the snow. The Kubota performed flawlessly. More than enough power and traction was never an issue.
> Boss plow-another story. All in all, did a good job. I know there is some Boss reps. on here so I'll give you some feedback. First--get rid of those ridculous bolts with the hairpin pins. Lost three of them just today. You need to give us bolts with lock nuts for every connection point. Also, reduce the length of the hydraulic hose. They can (do) get caught in the spring if it is in the trip position and may (did) blow. Plow did a good job and the lift height is really great.
> Any questions or comments are welcome


That machine is sweet. Glad you got to give it a workout, and GREAT feedback. The manufacturers can't make them better unless they know what to change. However, they do need to do a little more product testing on their own. You should need to tell them that their pins fall out and the hydraulic hose is too long.

Hopefully they will make things right and send you replacement bolts for the pins and a hose that is the correct length.

If you don't mind me asking... what did the machine cost you (minus the plow)?


----------



## IPLOWSNO

if ya read it he said around 24 grand


----------



## Dave T

IPLOWSNO;1118301 said:


> if ya read it he said around 24 grand


If you read, I asked "minus the plow".


----------



## flatlander42

Dave T;1118312 said:


> If you read, I asked "minus the plow".


Read post #7........"We sell the V plow for 2695.00"


----------



## IPLOWSNO

thank nate hahaha


----------



## mikeschank

well as of last week, boss is doing the final trial fit for the rtv 1100 mount and it should be out in december, as long as they dont get 1000 orders at once. up side boss vee blade is cheaper than kubota vee, and your doing elect conections vs hyd connections,. one complaint i heard about kubota plows are controls are in 2 diff places and a PITA. not Boss hand held. oh biggie, kubota $4200, boss 2700+/- your dealer


----------



## backupbuddy

NitroX5;1108547 said:


> Prayin' for snow now! I am going to use the 1100 to plow my c-store lot and do some residential accounts. Being that Boss doesn't make a mount for the 1100 as of yet, some modifications had to be made to the 900 mount. Basically the only thing is that the 900 mount is to short and an extension had to be welded to the back of it to reach the holes for the skid plate. I can hardly wait for it to snow. Pray for snow everybody. Any questions or comments are welcome.


Is that the model with the extra hydrolic lines that you can hook attachments to? Nice set up. Hope you get lots of snow payup.


----------



## shooterm

Thats a nice looking setup. I hope you give a few updates over the winter on this rig.


----------



## ALC-GregH

I'm curious how well it will stack snow?


----------



## Plow man Foster

Same here! (greg)
but the would be nice for a school district or mall Grounds crew...
While the big BOSS Plows- Plows the lot this lil guy can push all the snow from the sidewalks into the lot then the bigger plows can pile it all up

But i hear in MN they dont get alot of snow at ONE time like i do in MI
So 3-4in at once might not be bad any higher may be trouble 


But he needs to get a amber light/LED/ Rotatory/ Blinker for the top! Before its Too late (if ya know what i mean.....)


----------



## sparky2410

Too bad They wont make one 60" so that they fit on the sidewalks around here, I would definately trade up for the one on my gator that is slow.







http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=523&pictureid=3422


----------



## NitroX5

It will stack snow as high as a pickup would. We have had four storms, 8+inches, and I have piles that are easily 8-10 feet high. I do have a amber LED beacon on it now, didn't have it in time for the pics though. Still trying to get my wife to take a video while I'm plowing so I can post. After four storms, it still amazes me the power, traction, and joy it is to run. By far my best investment.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Great looking set up


----------



## 4010Mule

Nitro , Great looking unit ! I am thinking about the same V plow for a kawasaki mule 4010 diesel , from your last post it looks like your happy with the boss v , how does it do backdraging ? I have a cycle country system now and it has very very poor ground clearance .


----------



## IC-Smoke

That is awesome!!! one sweet rig!


----------



## Deerewashed

this is off topic but considering it is 6 foot 6 and most ld tacomas on here use the same size blade could you put this v on a tacoma? would it look goofy?


----------



## NitroX5

The Boss blade is great. Back dragging is ok with it, better than I thought it would be due to it's weight. If you do it right, meaning pull a little snow back at a time, it will do ok. If you try to take to much, it will grab at first and then ride up over as you back drag. I would not suggest it for the Tacoma. Pretty small blade and I highly doubt it would even cover your tire track in the straight position. If you are interested in a v-plow for your Tacoma, take a look at the Fisher website. They make a light duty v-blade for smaller trucks. I don't know anything about them, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## 4010Mule

Thanks Nitro , I bought a cycle country and its ok , mounts are to low , last week we got 20 inches and the mule worked like a dream pushing . 
Again you have a great setup .


----------



## juspayme

rhkfwain;1114630 said:


> Nitro, Thanks for the input. I will pass it along to our engineering department.


there is a company who cares! nice. ill be in the market for one soon too


----------



## Hoosier Pro

Have recently purchased new 50 hp gator 825 and mounted a new boss v- plow Wait and see what it will do


----------



## 6090

Hoosier Pro;1326794 said:


> Have recently purchased new 50 hp gator 825 and mounted a new boss v- plow Wait and see what it will do


Hoosier Pro....pictures please! You are really gonna love this setup. We at Boss appreciate your purchase and welcome to the Boss family!


----------



## Hoosier Pro

*Snow plow on gator*

hey there any insight on front suspension on those with the Boss plow attached. Do I need More?


----------



## Hoosier Pro

how to add pics of the setup?


----------



## 6090

Hoosier Pro;1326854 said:


> hey there any insight on front suspension on those with the Boss plow attached. Do I need More?


I have a "demo" JD825i that equipped with a Boss 6'-6" V-XT. According to the Deere dealers that I have spoken with, the JD825i comes standard with the adjustable shocks and they do not offer a heavier shock kit. My unit has the shocks set at the "stiffest" position and the machine drops less than 1" when I raise the plow.


----------



## 6090

Hoosier Pro;1326858 said:


> how to add pics of the setup?


Here is a link with instructions for posting photos

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116565


----------



## stevecornell

*re: Boss V-plow*

I just brought home a new Boss V-Plow that I will be mounting on my Kubota RTV-1100
I'll post pictures once I get it together


----------



## Plow man Foster

stevecornell;1327211 said:


> I just brought home a new Boss V-Plow that I will be mounting on my Kubota RTV-1100
> I'll post pictures once I get it together


take lots of pics! you know we like pics......welcome to the site!:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just signed the papers on mine today. Mine is going to be a 2010 RTV 1100 with a new 2011 V-XT.

I got home and the dealer called and was wondering how soon I needed it. I said I don't need it until the end of November.

Turns out that the local Bobcat dealer called and wanted to demo an 1100. Since I just bought the dealer's demo, they don't have one. The dealer called me and asked if I wanted to make $800. 

Bobcat needs it for 3 weeks and won't put more than 20 hours on it. Since I don't need it, I said sure, I'll make $800 without even having to get in the thing.


----------



## [email protected]

Good to meet you today Steve...cant wait to see some pics...once I get you your mount lol


----------



## stevecornell

Thanks Jim!
Great to meet you as well.

BTW everyone, I picked up my V-XT from Jim at ESI yesterday.
I promise lots of pics in the next week or so when I install it.

until then here's what it's going on..


----------



## [email protected]

Thats an awesome looking rig there!!!


----------



## Plow man Foster

Hey jim do you know if someone makes a Suspension lift system even brackets for those kubotas to prevent them from "nose diving" when the plow is up?? I always wanted to put a VXT on a kubota or something but just hate that they have no bawwlllsss...the whole front end goes down when the plow is up.


----------



## stevecornell

Kubota offers heavy duty front springs, Kubota part # V4219, retail $72


----------



## DCGUDE

Hey Nitro, its been a year and we are ready to pull the trigger on a 900 or 1100 with a boss plow. Are you still happy with your set up? Thanks


----------



## JDM

*Rt-1100*

I have the same Unit with a Curtis straight blade. Great on fuel. Great traction. I plow about a mile of private lane with several driveways(all gravel) with 2 steep grades. Put unit in ditch and after clearing rear wheels back out with diff. lock.

Great for side walks and small lots. My problem is the skids on the Curtis blade. They bend very easy and pull their spring clips out. Enlarged the pin hold and put a small tractor pin in. Works better but still break skids.

I have busted 30 drifts with the unit.


----------

